

Study: You'll wolf down 34GB of data today - jskopek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10412996-17.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody

======
ryanwaggoner
The way they're defining the amount of data you consume is pretty clumsy. I
suppose playing a video game for an hour can be considered consuming n GBs,
but it's not a terribly useful metric. What if I glance at a few very high
resolution photos? Have I now doubled by data consumption? I guess technically
I have, but it's not really useful.

~~~
ugh
I guess you should normalize for the amount of information that reaches the
brain. That way you would get a useful and interesting metric.

That still wouldn't be all that meaningful because we get much more
information out of texts than out of a photo or video of the same size.

------
jskopek
The 34gb number seems a little BS in my opinion (for example, it mentions that
16GB of that value comes from video games), but the figure that surprised me
most: "the average American consumes a whopping [...] 100,000 words of
information per day"

------
araneae
Repeat (ish) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=985766>

